# How Many Fish Do You Lose Due To



## Lakers4ItAll (Jan 21, 2009)

Your Filter? I have a Top Fin 60 gal Filter for my 55gal tank and have lost 2 fish to it so far in the past few days. They get caught against the tube. This also happed a couple times in my 10 gal tank with that filter too. 

Stupid Fish lol


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

I have not lost any fish to my filter, makes me wonder if they where weak to begin with and that is why they could not pull away or died and then got pulled into the filter.


----------



## Lakers4ItAll (Jan 21, 2009)

I prolly should have stated what kind of fish. In my 10 gal I lost a molly and in my 55 gal I have lost a neon tetra and just today one of those big eyed goldfish.

I doubt I'm the only person who has ever lost fish to there filter.


----------



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

Lost a few fish to filters...only ones that were very ill.


----------



## daisycutter (Jan 4, 2007)

none thogh i do tend to find fish and shrimps IN the filters alive as all but one of mine are internal box types and they jump the partition wall i have an external filter in my shrmp i made sure it couldnt damage any buy canibiliseing a double air filter i fitted it to the end of the intake pipe so the pressure is reduced by the having two intakes( half the pressure)and the sponge stops them going up


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Never lost a fish because of the filter. I have cories and guppy fry that will actually clean the strainer part of the intake. If your fish are getting stuck to the filter they were probably ill to begin with. Healthy fish should have no problem getting away from the filter.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Ill or weak fish that cannot swim away from the filter uptake will become stuck to it. Same with fish that expire or are damaged by other fish to the point that they are unable to swim properly. Healthy fish,, even very small fish,, quickly learn that food sometimes is located at the uptake. I have baby guppies who frequently pick at the food particles and or bacterial growth on the uptake of the filter.


----------



## FishGirl (Mar 31, 2008)

The only time I lost any fish to my filter was when my tank had ick and I didn't know it yet. Especially with a goldfish. They should definitely be strong enough to pull away from the intake tube on the filter. My mollies clean my uptake tube all the time? You might want to check to see what your water parameters are and also look for signs of illness in your fish.


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

Same as the rest. The only time I've seen a fish stuck to the intake strainer was when the fish was ill and weak to begin with.


----------



## Fishin Pole (Feb 17, 2009)

I agree with what everyone else has said about the filter not being the killing cuprit.........I would suspect bad water quality or some type of illness weakening your fish to the point of not enough strength to swim away from the intake tube........As others stated, some of the fish in my tanks will feed from stuff caught in the draw tube and swim away with no effort


----------



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

I would suspect high ammonia here...


----------



## parakeeto225 (Apr 2, 2009)

yes..1 baby tiger barb


----------

